# get naked and get into bed right away!



## claralikesguts (Jul 2, 2009)

hey girls, long time no fotd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in both...
face-
maybelline concealer
translucent powder
paradisco as blush
vanilla pigment as highlight

eyes-
NYX milk
WnW mega liner
loreal telescopic clean definition mascara


this one was inspired by x0besoz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




paradisco
beautiful iris
satellite dreams
contrast
too dolly
vanilla pigment

concealer
patisserie

















and here's my take on pin up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




solar white
amber lights
mulch
stately black
seeds of love
motif
gorgeous gold
vanilla pigment

costa chic





















thanks for looking, have a great evening


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous looks!!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous! Costa Chic looks fabulous on you


----------



## mssally (Jul 2, 2009)

you look beautiful!  costa chic looks HOT on you!!!


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I love them both, sooo gorgeous!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 2, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks girls


----------



## Laurie (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorrgeouuss!!!!! You look so cutie when you smile!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 2, 2009)

gorgeous use of colors!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 2, 2009)

These looks are so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jul 2, 2009)

I love both of them, they're gorgeous!!


----------



## laperle (Jul 2, 2009)

u look so lovely. i'm glad to see u can pull off any lipstick so far


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 2, 2009)

gorgeous looks girl!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 2, 2009)

I adore your pin up look!! costa chic AND patisserie are pretty on you


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 2, 2009)

beautiful looks!


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Jul 2, 2009)

Your "pin-up" look is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!  So wearable


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 2, 2009)

wow, sooo sooo pretty. I love the first look!


----------



## x0besoz (Jul 2, 2009)

awwww thanks im soooooooooo flattered!!!!!! your looks rock!!!!!!!! love the pin up one i wanted costa chic but they never got it in im going to hunt that lippie down it looks great on u!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 2, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 2, 2009)

I love them! Can I have your brows btw?


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 2, 2009)

this sooooo pretty!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 2, 2009)

both are hot.... im drooling over your pin up look... its so purtyy


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 3, 2009)

i was seriously going through clara fotds withdrawals!! love em both as always!


----------



## n_c (Jul 3, 2009)

Flawless! I would love to see a tut on the 2nd look


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 3, 2009)

*~*Beautiful!!!!*~*


----------



## babydollala (Jul 3, 2009)

i love both looks but the pin up look is stunning!

thanks for sharing


----------



## jmarie7481 (Jul 3, 2009)

I love them both but the second one is love...it makes you glow!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the liner. You look great in cat eye.


----------



## krijsten (Jul 3, 2009)

Loved your pin-up look! Your so pretty! Ahh!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2009)

^So gorgeous! I LOVE the first look. The use of colour and blending are amazing. I always look forward to your FOTD's so thanks for another one


----------



## Xtina007 (Jul 3, 2009)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 3, 2009)

i love them, especially the 1st one. Tutorials please!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 3, 2009)

lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moopoint (Jul 3, 2009)

As always, flawless. I'm jealous of your blending skills.


----------



## kittykatmew (Jul 3, 2009)

I loooove all the looks , its soo pretty !! It would look more "pinup-ish" (lol) if you wear red lipstick ^^


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 3, 2009)

love the second one! that's a very pretty lipcolor


----------



## bellovesmac (Jul 3, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 3, 2009)

thank you so much everyone


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 3, 2009)

You are so pretty!!! I always love your Looks, but the last one with Costa Chic on your Lips, is just woooooow


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jul 3, 2009)

i'm so jealous! you're soooo talented, I always love seeing your looks, they are such great inspiration


----------



## kimmy (Jul 3, 2009)

i'm jealous of your perfect skin. i love, also, how costa chic looks on you.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 3, 2009)

They are both gorgeous! But the second one is star quality! Beautiful!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm jealous of your eyespace!!! Both looks are stunning but the 2nd one was my favorite! I would LOVE a tutorial on this puhleeze?


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 3, 2009)

Both are gorgeous! I love the first one!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 3, 2009)

you are so talented,love them x


----------



## amyzon (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm always blown away by the combos you use, and your beauty!


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 3, 2009)

you should do tutorials..both of these are simply beautiful


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## aggrolounge (Jul 3, 2009)

You are so lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like that last color scheme on you!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jul 4, 2009)

Gorgeous looks as always


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 4, 2009)

They're both really pretty, especially the first one. Btw, I lovelovelovelovelove Anthony Green.


----------



## whittt8 (Jul 4, 2009)

Both are super pretty! Great looks


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 4, 2009)

love both looks! i have to try them out sometime. ur fotd's are one of the best here on specktra!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 4, 2009)

Your pinup look is gorgeous


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 4, 2009)

Great Looks!


----------



## xSharon (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, they're both gorgeous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks so much ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_They're both really pretty, especially the first one. Btw, I lovelovelovelovelove Anthony Green._

 
thanks, me too, he's amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_love both looks! i have to try them out sometime. ur fotd's are one of the best here on specktra!_

 
awh thank you so much, i miss your fotds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 come back!!


----------



## nongoma (Jul 4, 2009)

stunning!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome looks! I love the first one.


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow! These are both awesome! I really love the second look and the lipstick is gorgeous, it's perfect with your skintone! Great job!!


----------



## vixo (Jul 4, 2009)

I loved both looks, and I think your haircut is very cute


----------



## jennatles (Jul 5, 2009)

ive decided you are on of my faves on here. this just screams LOVELOVELOVE. what brushes do you use? also, i may have to print out your pictures and bring them to my hairstylist, in the least creepy way possible!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 5, 2009)

^ thank you so much! i use a plethora of brushes... i don't think i could name them all, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and not creepy at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks everyone


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 5, 2009)

Youre so pretty! I always love your looks


----------



## siemenss (Jul 5, 2009)

lovely look


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 5, 2009)

too pretty for words!


----------



## na_pink (Jul 6, 2009)

you are so pretty , has anyone every told u u would be a classic beauty with a pixie hair cut ?


----------



## mpicky (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, both were amazing, I would love a tut on the 1st one!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gawjus looks!!!


----------



## Dollheart (Jul 16, 2009)

beautiful, love the pin up lips ^_^ xo


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 16, 2009)

thank you girls!


----------



## rehana (Aug 1, 2009)

gorgeous! 

i want to go buy costa chic now!!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 1, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 1, 2009)

Both looks are gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Aug 2, 2009)

You're beautiful!!


----------



## Mikkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Love the first one! Amazing color combinations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks amazing on you.


----------



## jaynalisa (Aug 5, 2009)

Your makeup is incredible! I especially love the second look. I have to admit though, the reason I clicked on your post was the title...I love that Anthony Green song!! I just love Anthony Green period!! His music rules.


----------



## Superwoman (Aug 5, 2009)

love both looks but the kinda pin up is my favorite


----------

